# FS: 33 gallon aquarium black silicone with stand Hagen



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Hagen 33 gallon aquarium, stand & marina flourescent light. 
Very good condition. Used only for a year. Been keeping it to set it up again sometime.. But plans changed. 
Aquarium stand has two doors on the front. Blackish grey. More on the black side. Stand came from Big Al's. 
Cannot find the glass top when we moved.. 
Standard 33 gallon tank. 33x12x18 
Tank was used for plants before..

$125obo

Will post pics in a while..


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Sunday bump.. Price lowered to $100.00


----------



## hchris1 (Apr 3, 2011)

do you still have it??


----------

